# Wild Canadian Goose CHASE!



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I finally get to tell you all my story about my goose chase (now that I've have some time to).
It was Monday the 23rd around 1pm we get a call from the city saying that there is a goose in some man's yard for the past 2 days that needs some help now. So Sherri (ACO), Mylaine (co-worker) and I climb into the SPCA van and go out to the man's house. He said the goose usually stays under his poarch but it just randomly decided to take a walk on the beach! Go figure make our job a lot hard now the it's next to water and can escape us. But when we saw the goose we knew it couldn't go out on the water for long periods of time cause its neck was actually kinked! No joke! at the base of the neck the neck flops to the side so its head was level to its body. We start walking down the beach and she takes off into the water but soon comes back to land. She did this for an hour! Everytime we got too close she bolted off into the water and wouldn't come back unless we stoped walking. Soon we came to a river we couldn't cross and the goose decided to go to the far side. So we turned around and went back to the van and drove over to the other side. I climbed down the rocks with a net and once again she took off into the water but stayed close to shore. I followed her along the "beach" while Sherri and Mylaine followed up on the ridge (about 6-8ft up). We noticed she was getting tired so I made a mad dash at her but she was a little too quick and got to the water first. We waited for her to come back and I slowly stalked her about 25ft and made another mad dash when she got to some big rocks. She tried to get back to the water but she slipped on some seaweed. I threw the net on her and of course it was TOO small!!  I grabed the birds neck to prevent her from going into the water, but she turned around and bit me! OUCH! So I grabed her leg and started to drag her away from the water (she was about half was in by this time). Her was getting REALLY upset now and flapped her wings sending the net flying and with the other wing she smacked me right square in the face! I hauled her fully out of the water, folded up her wings and tried to bring myself back together after the smack in the face...I was seeing stars! After I got myself together I threw the net up the ridge and carried her the 5min walk back down the beach to where I had come down from. She struggled the whole way and managed to bite me a few times!!! When I got her back to the van, ran a quick physical (which the only thing wrong was the kinked neck) and got her into a kennel I was so tired! I never knew these birds were THAT strong! And hiss! omg she hissed really loudly!
I knew I couldn't take care of her properly so I called up a liecened rehaber friend of mine and asked if he would take her, he said he would. So we took her up to him and he said he'd never seen that before but he knows it's fixable and would try his best. I'm going to be calling him tomorrow to see how she's doing.
But OMG when she smacked me in the face she cracked my nose! It's all swollen and slightly bruised and tender. And from all the stuggling she pulled one of my muscles in my arm! She certainly left her mark on me! 
It took up an hour and a half, a few good bites and a smack to the face but it was *all* worth it!!! 
Hilary Dawn


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW! What a story! Thanks for doing all that work to help her. They really do hurt when they bite or slap you....I got too close to one when I was little and WHAP! Since then I admire from a distance.  Great work and I hope your nose feels better!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done Hilary and crew! I've posted here many a time about how hard a goose can smack you with their wings .. been there, done that, and it really hurts and almost always results in you having some really spectacular bruises to explain to people. I hope both you and the goose will make quick recoveries!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, wow!!! So glad your rescue was successful and you all survived this adventure! Makes me glad I only deal with pigeon wing-wacks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW  That was quite a rescue!

I'm sorry to hear you got so beat up, I can imagine how that must hurt. 

I appreciate all your efforts and sharing with us, as I am totally in the dark on goose rescue's.

Hope you are as good as new and the goose recovers well too!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hillary, 


Wow...an excellent adventure!

They are STRONG for sure..!

Yeeeeeeeeesh, I know my Duck was a real handfull if she wanted to be a wiggle-worm, and she was not very big compared to a Goose!

Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey guys,
I called my friend who had the goose and he said the her neck was doing fine (very slowly straighting out) then just yesterday or the day before he went out and she had passed away for some reason. He sent he body off to get on otopy (sp) done to see what was really going on inside her and so he can learn for next time.
Yesterday was nose was hurting so much I finally went to the hospital to get it check out and it is broken. The doctor was very surpised that it wasn't badly swollen and it's not bruised at all. But just in case they put me on some anti-inflamitor pills and took me "no more wild goose chases."  
"Wild Goose chase" takes on a whole new meaning now that I've actually chased a....wild goose. 
Well I'll talk to you all later.
HDS


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hilary,

So sad about your broken nose but not the least bit surprised .. you "fought" with a Canada Goose and lost  

Seriously consider botulism as the cause in the goose though it's way late in the year and temperatures are not conducive.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Hilary, so sorry the goose didn't make it after your heroic capture. Hope your nose heals quickly!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hilary,

I'm so sorry to hear that your nose was broke and that the goose didn't make it.

Sending you positive HEALING thoughts, and take good care of yourself.


----------

